# Photos from beginer with cameraphone



## Gam3Ra (Nov 18, 2008)

What you think about my photos? 







http://flickr.com/photos/gam3ra

All of them are from "cameraphone" Sony Ericsson K770 and Photoshoped.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 18, 2008)

thats from a phone?? i'm impressed... my iPhone takes good pictures, but the lighting has be just right


----------



## Synnove (Nov 18, 2008)

That is exceptional for a camera phone.  What type do you have?  The colors and clarity are great.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2008)

wow, i came in here ready to mock, but i'm quite impressed.  how much did you have to do in post, to get those results?  i love the composition and the colors.


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats amazing for a camera phone...I'm a newb & probably shouldn't say this, but I'm a teensy bit skeptical. There had to be post work done. My camera phone is 2 mp which is good for a camera phone, but even when i think the lighting is just right, it still doesn't turn out that good....but hey, if its true then kudos to you!


----------



## usayit (Nov 18, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


> All of them are from "cameraphone" Sony Ericsson K770 and Photoshoped.



........

more megapixels than my first digital P&S camera... isn't technology great?

btw.. nice photo.


----------



## laam999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> wow, i came in here ready to mock, but i'm quite impressed. how much did you have to do in post, to get those results? i love the composition and the colors.


 
Similar with me, I wasn't gunna mock just point out the flaws of using a cam phone, the only flaw I can see is I'm jealous


----------



## STICKMAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Very interesting, I am very surprised on the outcome, either your great with PP or who knows either way thanks for posting.........


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to all.
The images are actually combined 10+ photos for each image. Well, the first picture is from 4. They are connected together as panorama, thats why they are like fisheye effect (some of them)... Here others "hi-res". They look terribly bad at 100%...


----------



## jwsciontc (Nov 18, 2008)

wow, those are amazing, and from a PHONE

but photoshop can do some amazing things too lol


----------



## austriker (Nov 18, 2008)

wow you got some mad skillz man!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


>


 
Wow.
I am totally in love with this photo! 
And taken with a phone!
My ... this is incredible.
How can you have your photo take 10 photos without getting blur? You would not put a camera phone onto a tripod? Or do you stack one and the same picture over and over again? Is that what you meant when you said you used between 4 and 10 pictures?


----------



## Kegger (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy crap!!!! I wish I could take pictures like this with my CAMERA!!!!


----------



## Kendo (Nov 18, 2008)

That is just amazing! You are great with the camera phone/photoshop combo. Thanks for sharing.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mitko007 (Nov 18, 2008)

bate strashni sa...


----------



## RebelTasha (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow those are lush!!  I LOVE fish so that helps but the colors are really true looking and the detail is awesome!!
Obviously you have spent some time on these doing the panarama etc but they are lovely!


----------



## tenlientl (Nov 18, 2008)

im impressed as well with the first one. how about going lower? it seems like you just stood there and took the pic. 6th one of ur second post is great as well. i cant believe its pretty detailed.

id like to see you use a real camera.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 18, 2008)

*LaFoto - tripod? No... the phone have good shutter speed with light.
I'm combining it like this, to create the first photo







I'm newbie at Photoshop, too! But love playing with colors... take about 5mins to create from this to first photo 

mitko007 - mersi bace *


----------



## potownrob (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :shock: :salute: :hail: :redwine: :cheers: :cyclops:


----------



## Jon_Are (Nov 18, 2008)

Big deal. Get back to me when you can make a phone call from a D80.



Just kidding, of course. Those are fabulous images, whatever the source.

Jon


----------



## stsinner (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are really amazing..  The last post makes it obvious that there was MUCH pp done, or you went back, and the car pictures make me glad that Citroen never came to America... LOL...  

Your colors are amazing in the first picture...  Something about those old benches just makes pictures interesting.

I loved living in Germany.  I wish I was into photography when I lived there for two years..  I saw some beautiful sights in Germany.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 18, 2008)

laam999 said:


> Similar with me, I wasn't gunna mock just point out the flaws of using a cam phone, the only flaw I can see is I'm jealous



:thumbdown:

Excellent work Gamer.  Some I'm not too keen with, but still, nice work over all.


----------



## verticalization (Nov 18, 2008)

Like most others said, i was ready to come in here seeing something mediocare, but im amazed.. you also have some skill in ps.. 

I think everyone else will agree with me, when i say you NEED to buy a nice camera


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 18, 2008)

i actually like the effect you got from stitching those together haha. as others have said, good work. i can't get that good of pictures from my d300 sometimes


----------



## Braomius (Nov 18, 2008)

Please explain your process to do this, these pics are better than some of the DSLR pics ive seen here.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, these are indeed great work.  Stitching that many shots together to get one photo in the end has got to be time consuming.  I don't know if you're more talented with photoshop or with the camera!

Good stuff, man.


----------



## yogibear (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work!  Some really talented stuff... hmm cant believe you can pull that from a phone!   Going to have to have a talk with my D80, the slacker! haha


----------



## manaheim (Nov 18, 2008)

Good freakin' god.

I'd print and frame a lot of those.

Everyone on this forum who is in the "it's not the equipment, it's the photographer" camp should be bookmarking this thread.

NICE

FREAKIN'

PICTURES.


----------



## ThaOski (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome..... THATS WHY I'D RATHER BE ANYWHERE ELSE BUT IN HAWAII. We don't have landscapes like that. Very nice pictures!


----------



## Jon0807 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am truly amazed.  These photos are alot better than some I've seen with DSLR's.  I can only imagine what you'd be capable of with one!


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 18, 2008)

Again very much thanks :hug::
The stitching is easy - *PTGUI* is a program, that automaticly stitch them together for no time (it's better than Photoshop's "Photomerge").
Later will post you 100% images of this, just tell me where to upload them and wich one to upload.

p.s. sorry for bad english


----------



## usayit (Nov 18, 2008)

ThaOski said:


> Awesome..... THATS WHY I'D RATHER BE ANYWHERE ELSE BUT IN HAWAII. We don't have landscapes like that. Very nice pictures!



Hawaii?

Half the people on this board would probably trade... how about Good ol' Jersey?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 19, 2008)

Jon_Are said:


> Big deal. Get back to me when you can make a phone call from a D80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Go out somewhere and walk around with a DSLR at your ear - "Can you hear me NOW?"


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


> p.s. sorry for bad english


You're from Bulgaria?


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, how do you know that?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

Shhhh!  My secret.
But hey, does it make any difference where any of us come from? 
So there. It doesn't matter. 
I must say your country looks GOOD in the fog!!!


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 19, 2008)

I will post the others, if you don't see them on my flickr page... and to spam little more here... 

*LaFoto - by the BG registration ot the Citroen C4? 
























































*


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


> *LaFoto - by the BG registration ot the Citroen C4? *


 
It wasn't really hard, was it? 

Will you ever want  to have a real camera? Or will you for all times love to work on your stacked phone pics?

The area that surrounds you looks really pretty. But so far the once I chose as my absolute favourite STILL is my absolute favourite, even though you have now posted many more (soon this thread will become a hassle for those to open whose internet connection is slow...)


----------



## Puscas (Nov 19, 2008)

This is nothing. You should hear the great phone calls I make with my Rebel XT. :er:



great, great work. 


keep posting!




pascal


----------



## stsinner (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't see why this kid needs to upgrade to a camera!  I haven't seen pictures this good out of D300s...  You appear to be a master of the PP, and that's all you need.  Who wants to carry around a bulky DSLR when you can simply carry a 3 megapixel phone....  Nice work.

Not to be a dink, but has anyone verified the metadata, or is that even possible with this device, just to be sure we're not being duped?   I can't believe the beautiful images in this thread!  And from a phone, you have some eye and some talent.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 19, 2008)

Tell me which photo do you want to see at 100% and where to upload it (because I don't know)
I can show all untuched original images, wich have been stitched together for any of these photos. 

LaFoto - OK, I will stop posting big images.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

You are allowed to start new threads at all times, Gam. So once people open a thread, it's only a certain amount of photos for them to load, and then only comments (words), which load fast for about everyone.

The only really long and photo heavy threads here on TPF are those in the Photo Themes, for those never "die", photos can be added by all members who feel they have a good contribution to a certain theme at any time. And also the meet-up threads tend to become longer than others when all those TPFers, who met (check the link in my sig for one of the longest ... both meet-ups - it was a whole week! - and threads about it, for example) post their impressions from the meet-up . 

And I myself don't know of any photo host site in the internet that allows you to post un-resized photos... :scratch:


----------



## Photog (Nov 19, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I don't see why this kid needs to upgrade to a camera!  I haven't seen pictures this good out of D300s...  You appear to be a master of the PP, and that's all you need.  Who wants to carry around a bulky DSLR when you can simply carry a 3 megapixel phone....  Nice work.
> 
> Not to be a dink, but has anyone verified the metadata, or is that even possible with this device, just to be sure we're not being duped?   I can't believe the beautiful images in this thread!  And from a phone, you have some eye and some talent.



He clearly doesn't strictly 'need' to upgrade, but he is no doubt limited by the current set-up and is evidently good enough to get a lot out of a better camera.
Aside from anything else, an SLR would save a lot of time spent on stitching photos together and offer more MPs. However, I really do NOT want to start another one of 'those' threads


----------



## Drake (Nov 19, 2008)

Now that's just insane. Great idea, I love the results


----------



## iflynething (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn good photos OP. Wow.

You have some great skills with a camera phone. I'm still skeptical. Whether you took these with a camera phone or not, it's still great.

When I get the right cables for my D80, I'll finally have local. I heard the D300 will be able to have free local AND long distance.

Either way, amazing amazing shots.

PS. The OP still hasn't said what phone they have........

~Michael~


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 19, 2008)

What kind of phone do you have? I am sure we would all LOVE to know!!!


----------



## Brutus (Nov 19, 2008)

That's some nice editing, by the way. The colors are very nice, especially when compared with the originals. The originals are a bit bland overall, but the colors after processing are very, very vivid.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 19, 2008)

No offense, your photos are very pretty, but you are not a beginner... those are some pretty advanced PP skills.

Not that I am complaining, that is some nice eye candy.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Damn good photos OP. Wow.
> PS. The OP still hasn't said what phone they have........


 
Doesn't he say so underneath his very first photo posted in the original post to this thread? I read that he works with a Sony Ericsson K770... and Photoshop, of course.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 20, 2008)

i think part of the credit of those pics should also go to the scenery.
its one thing to make a nice photo, but u gotta find the shot first...


----------



## Overread (Nov 20, 2008)

Like the many many others above I am very impressed with what you have achived with kit which is far infrerior to that which many of us use - fantastic job ! 

What would be interesting though is to have an idea of your editing process (in detail). There is a big difference between your starting shots and you end result - and if the views of many here are anything to go by - there is definatly interest in hearing about your editing process. (though it might be an idea to start a new thread for that so it does not get lost in this one )


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, ya thanks LaFoto. That must be a hell of a phone to. 3.15 MP. Not bad for a phone.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 22, 2008)

This is from one shot
http://flickr.com/photos/gam3ra/3049511123/


----------



## AF44 (Nov 22, 2008)

i have a hard time believing this... but that could just be me in denial because you take better pictures with your cell phone than i do with my dslr


----------



## picmo (Nov 22, 2008)

That snow shot is fantastic. Reminds me of zooming in or out while the shutter is open. What speed were you traveling?


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 22, 2008)

That is the Radial Blur from Photoshop  The speed is 40km/h

Here the original shot no edit





http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/1940/1257357origao2.jpg


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 22, 2008)

Very very impressive p'shop skills. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## iflynething (Nov 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Doesn't he say so underneath his very first photo posted in the original post to this thread? I read that he works with a Sony Ericsson K770... and Photoshop, of course.


 
Ha ha. Thanks for pointing that out. I was looking more at the pictures instead of paying ANY attention to the surrounding text!

~Michael~


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Nov 22, 2008)

My first camera was a cell phone.  I always thought it (Samsung D600) would take amazing photos at 2 megapixels.  I was probably a bit early in thinking so.  So, to compensate, my second camera was a 30D, haha.  Extreme kudos.  "Photos from beginner with cameraphone" my butt.


----------



## ThePup (Nov 22, 2008)

Davey Jones said:


> i think part of the credit of those pics should also go to the scenery.
> its one thing to make a nice photo, but u gotta find the shot first...



I Disagree - I've seen skilled photographers make interesting photos out of pretty much anything, and I've seen poor photographers botch up what could have been a beautiful landscape.  I like to think I fall somewhere midway, the reality is I probably lean towards the latter.    :-/  

To the OP, I'm another joining the "I'm jealous" crowd, because I can't produce this sorta stuff with my K10D.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't be jealous, here another image by one shot, so the quality is poor (ISO400 by phone, ftw)


----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Gam3Ra (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## icassell (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be trying to sell these to the folks who make the phone for advertising purposes!  Awsome images!

Ian  (... trades in his 30D and glass for a camera phone)


----------



## LynziMarie (Nov 30, 2008)

uuuuh.... woah.  amazing.
I'd hardly call you a beginner though!!  
you obviously know what you're doing!  
hmm.... and all this time I've been saving up for a camera upgrade...


----------



## RyanMTaylor (Dec 1, 2008)

Show us a picture of your phone somehow? Or just.. what phone are you using? The dynamic range is so high; it's really really hard for me to believe it's a camera phone with a sensor being so tiny. Great shots however you got them.


----------



## jwsciontc (Dec 1, 2008)

i sill wanna see the originals of these pictures, and how can camera's produce fisheye pictures?


----------



## ann (Dec 1, 2008)

there is a huge difference between the orignal shot of the car in the snow and the finished project.

fellow has a nice eye and great PP skills, along with being creative with those editing skills.


----------



## jwsciontc (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah thats why i wanna see the originals to see all the editing done


----------



## stsinner (Dec 1, 2008)

RyanMTaylor said:


> Show us a picture of your phone somehow? Or just.. what phone are you using? The dynamic range is so high; it's really really hard for me to believe it's a camera phone with a sensor being so tiny. Great shots however you got them.



I'm with you.  The varied scenery and the multiple seasons...   Kinda hard to believe.  And how would you know the ISO of a camera phone picture?


----------



## Chris Stegner (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, I'll be the "jerk" here...

First off, very nice photos! I think they are great!

To say again, I think they are great.

But... If any of you would download a demo version of PTGui, went out and shot some panoramics, ran them though your normal PP and saved them as JPGs/TIFFs you'd be amazed at your own skills.

The composition and PP are nice in these shots, but the fact that they came off a small resolution camera phone and "stitched" together really is not that impressive considering this:

Gigapixel

or this:

PTGui

Again, I like these images! Nice composition and PP, the rest... not so thrilling.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Dec 1, 2008)

I again will tell 

SHOW ME WHERE TO UPLOAD .RAR ARCHIVE WITH ORIGINALS, THAT YOU WILL SEE!
and I will upload them.


----------



## confused_in_the_darkroom (Dec 1, 2008)

great pics... maybe i should finally switch from the darkroom and go digital if ppl can do that in photoshop...


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 1, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


> *LaFoto - tripod? No... the phone have good shutter speed with light.
> I'm combining it like this, to create the first photo
> 
> 
> ...



so how did you go from these to the first pic? i understand how u stitched them together, but what did u do after? mess with the curves? dodge and burn? saturation effects? levels? WHAT?

BEAUTIFUL PICS. i'm a long time PS user but total newb to photography.


----------



## rwilson (Dec 1, 2008)

If you can do this with a phone I would love to see what you could do with a good camera.


----------



## John_05 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gam3Ra said:


> I again will tell
> 
> SHOW ME WHERE TO UPLOAD .RAR ARCHIVE WITH ORIGINALS, THAT YOU WILL SEE!
> and I will upload them.



First I'd like to say they're some pretty impressive pictures IMHO.  If people here are interested,  they can check the EXIF data in the one you posted in reply #56.  It shows that the picture was indeed shot with the camera phone mentioned earlier.

You can upload the .rar archive to rapidshare.com if you want to post it here.  It's free,  and you can delete the files any time you like.


----------



## Hattori (Dec 3, 2008)

Dont turn the direction of the discussion against, gamer, guys. He had the pleasure to show us his work.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Dec 3, 2008)

i just wanna know what the hell he did after he stitched the pics together to make them look so nice!


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> What kind of phone do you have? I am sure we would all LOVE to know!!!


 

http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/Sony-Ericsson-K770-phone.jpg

he says so in the first post


----------



## Gam3Ra (Dec 3, 2008)

One not so good


----------



## jwsciontc (Dec 3, 2008)

yea my camera phone can take pics like the other un-edited one of the snow and car, but he's just good at photoshop


----------



## crothall (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, this is really impressive, I never knew that you could do this all with a phone. Did you say what type is? Someone requested a picture of the phone you are using, that would be great to see too lol.

Just curious, are you thinking of getting/using a camera instead of your phone in the future, or are happy with what you've got?


----------



## Gam3Ra (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello again, I have forgoten this forum :hug::
I have new phone - Samsung Omnia with 5MP autofocus camera with manual ISO control  In reallity the old K770 do better photos. But with my techniques for stiching images I'm glad.

Here some old Omnia (cameraphone) shots, will be nice to post critique:






















Click on them for better resolution/quality.
And sorry for bad english.


----------



## polymoog (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice pics, esp the 3rd one


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 19, 2009)

These are great for a camera phone, I think this and Red type cameras are the way of the future. Soccer moms don't need D40s and XTs when they can just take it on their phone for a little hit in quality.


----------



## timethief (Mar 19, 2009)

hard to beleive.


----------



## Chairman7w (Mar 19, 2009)

Simply amazing!


----------



## mikemicki (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shots.


----------



## sA x sKy (Mar 19, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread and I it's astonishing that you're that talented. Kudos to you!


----------



## Overstanding (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow that's freaking crazy. You got some mad skills my friend.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks to all, but please post some critique about compositions and how can I get better (composition, not quality) photos, and will be better to stop comments about the cameraphone-thing, because I buy Canon A590IS  (still no shots with it, to be showed).

Again from Samsung Omnia, old shots:



























This are (maybe) my last shots with cameraphone :blushing:


----------



## Gam3Ra (Mar 21, 2009)

Some before/after photoshop work, the photo is old and showed.

Original from Sony Ericsson K770





Photoshoped


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 10, 2009)

Some news by the Canon A590IS and RAW. Very low dynamics have this camera :roll:


----------



## Invictus (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, im still waiting to see what kind of camera he has... nonetheless, good job man. great composition. rock on! /bow


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a blackberry storm and its a 3.2 mp and it takes nothing like these pics


----------



## immortalman70 (Apr 11, 2009)

its clarity is really amazing as no camera phone gives so much of clarity.if it's megapixel is less than 8 m.p.........i dont what mega pixet is this one........but i really like that.........& good..keep it up.:thumbup:


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 14, 2009)

LarryMartin830 - Its all about stiching (for the quality) 
Thanks guys, but maybe I'm off with phone shooting, I have Canon A590IS now


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Apr 14, 2009)

this is quite discouraging. this makes me want to quit considering i cant do this with my dslr...


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Apr 14, 2009)

Gam3Ra said:


> Some before/after photoshop work, the photo is old and showed.
> 
> Original from Sony Ericsson K770
> 
> ...



awesome. what all did you do in photoshop to accomplish this?


----------



## Overread (Apr 14, 2009)

Gam3Ra 
is there any chance we can convince you to make a short article/post/thread on your editing methods - what you use and look for in the photo?
I ask as the effect you are getting is very good dispite your limited gear  and though there are areas in the shots where the limited sensor and image data are showing though the overall effect is both creative and impressive.


----------



## Nikoncs4 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pretty soon theyll come out with a pocket sized D3 which you can make calls with haha.


----------



## LisaMarie (Apr 14, 2009)

If your able to do that from a phone i think i need to re-consider photography for a career! LOL


----------



## LisaMarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job though!


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 16, 2009)

Two new from today, they are NOT from phone, the new camera is Canon A590IS.


----------



## TJ K (Apr 16, 2009)

I have so much trouble believing they were from a phone but great photos none the less.


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 16, 2009)

I have them full size, tell me where to upload big files to believe


----------



## Ecas32 (Apr 16, 2009)

ooh i really like this secondone you just posted.

the first one- the tree looks a little OOF


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 17, 2009)

Canon A590IS Macro F2.6 RAW


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## noritje (Apr 23, 2009)

you made me read from the beginning of this post!! OMG! Your pictures are awesome, I love them a lot!!! They are all greattttttt!


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not gonna lie when i saw the title i was thinking great, another little kid with more crappy camera phone pictures but these are really good! I cant believe they were taken with a phone. It would be really cool to see what you could do with an SLR.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gam3Ra- are you selling these? Entering them in photo contests? If not, you should. You would definitely get votes from lots of people on here, including me!


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 23, 2009)

Muahaha, selling these? I don't think they are so good, but thanks anyway  
Maybe I will start shooting again with the phone, its more fun


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Rudha (Apr 24, 2009)

so how exactly r u a beginner?...


----------



## Gam3Ra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm.. maybe before 1 year (not more) it just happen that I see some photography site and browsed to see what images are there. Before that I don't know what exactly is "photography", maybe some paid work to those people with BIG machines in hands to take a picture for advertisement, lol? Then I was suprised to see what cool photos are in this site, I was IN LOVE with one of the first I opened, don't know how and why, but they amazed me, it was "WOW" effect! After some reading about photography I just tried to do something, but haven't got a camera, so just start shooting with my phone. First tries are awful, not only bad composition, but I don't shoot anything sensibly, and was shocked about the BAD technical quality. So, I begin to read, shoot, watch other good pictures, read, shoot, watch... and in one moment I was thinking WHY I can't do such a pictures? (I liked nature/landscape photography most and started with it). Why? bad composition? I knowed the rule of thirds. Nothing interesting on the scene? YES, that was it! I was shooting trees and grass, no object. So I get out and start shooting again, go back to look them on the monitor - it was far better, but still not with "WOAH". So, what is pulling me down? Oh yes, it was the awful quality, no detail, no color, no dynamic... and the LIMITED angle of view (phone cameras are with 35mm equiv.) So, what to do now? Stitching technology, of course! I was knowing about it. After some reading I download one stiching program and start shooting like panorama images for stiching. I was shocked of the quality and DYNAMIC that give me, and posted my very first "photography" image on the net:






Most of the people liked it and that give me motive to start this interesting job, so in the next morning I go out AGAIN. That is my second shot:






...and again, and again... I loved to shoot and here I am now, still the same :hug:: This images are not much edited in Photoshop, only Selective Colors and Color Balance, some contrast and that is, I was just starting reading about Photoshop editing. Now, after ~one year I read much and know more about dSLR systems and will like to buy one with wide angle 18mm, I'm too lazy to stiching images now with my Canon A590IS, is not easy work. My first shots are my greatest. I don't like my latest so much.


----------



## Rudha (Apr 24, 2009)

assuming that's the answer to my question (if that's one ) i know what you are saying...... i am beginning to understand the importance of subject still stuck with my old ways but i am trying hard :] ....either ways awesome work....loved all of pics


----------



## Gam3Ra (May 13, 2009)

More from Canon A590IS at F2.6 and edited in RAW:


----------



## artcodesign (May 13, 2009)

I can't believe those are from a phone. Photoshop can do magic, but you should have a good photo and the right hands to start with.


----------



## DScience (May 13, 2009)

artcodesign said:


> I can't believe those are from a phone. Photoshop can do magic, but you should have a good photo and the right hands to start with.



These new ones are not from a phone, there from:


....More from Canon A590IS at F2.6 and edited in RAW...


----------



## raptorman (May 13, 2009)

Gam3Ra said:


> I have them full size, tell me where to upload big files to believe



SkyDrive - Windows Live

You can upload files up to 50 MB/file and share them.


----------



## Gam3Ra (May 13, 2009)

Which photos do you want to see full res?


----------



## bp4life71 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL....This is crazy.  Everyone with their high dollar lenses, high dollar camera bodies, and with a cell phone and photoshop, I believe I have seen the best photos in my life.

I have literally scoured these forums looking at everyones photos, and then to come here and see this...from a cellphone, and editing from photoshop, masterpieces.

I believe we may very well be in the presense of one of the best photographers in the world.  Laugh if you will...but the mere pages worth of posts here shows that there is some serious interest in this persons photography and editing skills.  The fact that some dont even believe it was with a cellphone ( i do) shows how truly great these photos are.  Whether it was done with tons of editing or not...bottom line is that they are amazing....does it matter how they got to amazing?  Nope.  I dont care.  To the OP, way to rock on and show that a 50 dollar phone is all you really need.  Now I truly believe it is the photographer, not the camera.  I know now, that whatever camera I buy (nikon d60 or canon xsi) I can and should be able to get amazing shots.

Ive rambled and rambled...but man, these photos are amazing.  Thank you OP...you truly ARE the best I have ever seen.


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 9, 2009)

bp4life71 said:


> Ive rambled and rambled...but man, these photos are amazing.  Thank you OP...you truly ARE the best I have ever seen.



Oh my.  At first I thought you were taking the piss. . .but if this is truly genuine.  .  .that is kind of depressing.


----------



## NikonNewb (Sep 10, 2009)

great pics! i am looking at the bench pic, the before and after. i can see how you used selective color but i dont know how you made the leaves look so shadowy, each red leaf on the ground is clearly defined with a black shadow all around it. how did you do that?


----------



## jbylake (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless you're pulling our legs, I find these shots to be unfreakin believable for a camera phone.  Hell, maybe I ought to sell my equipment, put the money in my bike, and get a better cell phone.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 10, 2009)

it really is amazing where cellphone cameras have come.  I LOVE the photos my iPhone produce, when helped with some of the wonderful apps you can get.. clearly they are not comparable to a DSLR, but, come on people, its a cellphone.. the fact that we can even take pictures with them is amazing, let alone that we can actually get good quality photos!


----------



## lordnardo20 (Sep 10, 2009)

Amazing...love the first one...great work


----------

